# I hate MS Patch Tuesday



## debodun (Aug 9, 2018)

With it looming again this coming week, I always dread it. I can plan on at least 45 min to an hour of searching, downloading and installing the patches. It doesn't matter how many or few, either. And even after that, my hard drive runs for a considerable time until it stops. Even the day after, the HD usually has to run for a while until it calms down after booting up. 

I've tried to find help on Web help sites, but the techs say it's something you have to live with if you have a Windows system, or tell the system to not check for updates. I tried to reset the updater to "Never Check for Updates" but then I get the annoying pop-up every 10 minutes asking to reset the setting and a red X in the Action Center icon (you know how annoying any red icon is in the Task Bar - it mean something is wrong). Some techs say don't install MS updates - some can actually damage your system.

I am frustrated at electronics!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 9, 2018)

You can select the time of day when updates are sent.  Open the "Settings" page, select "update and security", click on "windows update", then click on "change active hours".  There you can enter a time when you Don't want the updates to download. I have my hours set from 6AM to 12PM, so all updates, etc., occur while I'm asleep.  When I'm done for the day, I just put my system in "Sleep" mode, and that way MS can do it's thing while I'm sleeping.  If an update requires a Restart, I do it manually when I don't expect to need the computer for awhile....doing chores outdoors, watching TV, etc., etc.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2018)

That doesn't work for the monthly patch updates on my system. The next time I boot up after the set date, they will install whether I want them or not.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2018)

The windows updates install themselves quickly and pretty much seamlessly on my system.  What version of Windows are you using?


----------



## terry123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Never had a problem with the new compiter my daughter got me two years ago. Just set updates a time to happen and no problem.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> The windows updates install themselves quickly and pretty much seamlessly on my system.  What version of Windows are you using?



Windows 7 - 64 bit


----------



## Don M. (Aug 12, 2018)

debodun said:


> Windows 7 - 64 bit



Therein lies your, and many others, biggest problem...still using an older version of Windows.  Although, technically, MS is still supporting W7, that support is probably a low priority, and will continue to fade as time passes.  It appears that there are still ways to upgrade to W10, for free.....do a search on "Windows 10 free upgrade"...there are several tips on how to do it....here is one....

https://www.zdnet.com/article/heres-how-you-can-still-get-a-free-windows-10-upgrade/

If a person is going to use "technology", they are wise to stay updated and upgraded to the latest versions.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2018)

Don M. said:


> If a person is going to use "technology", they are wise to stay updated and upgraded to the latest versions.



I am like the proverbial old dog or a baby duckling. I learn one way to do something and it's imprinted, making it almost impossible for me to learn a new OS.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 12, 2018)

debodun said:


> I am like the proverbial old dog or a baby duckling. I learn one way to do something and it's imprinted, making it almost impossible for me to learn a new OS.



It's not that hard.  I switched to W10 shortly after it became available, and probably spent less than an hour getting used to it.  It has many features that I really have no use for, but it was real easy to set up just about the way I had become familiar with under W7.  The "Internet" world is constantly changing, and if a person take a few minutes, here and there, to keep up with the changes, it's not very hard.  However, the longer a person delays their upgrades, etc., the more difficult it can be.

After the better part of 2 years, I can't think of any problems I've had using W10.  I did find a problem with downloading pictures from my Kodak camera, recently...but that was a Kodak problem, and MS/W10 had a real easy workaround for Kodak's problem.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2018)

Don M. said:


> .I did find a problem with downloading pictures from my Kodak camera, recently...but that was a Kodak problem, and MS/W10 had a real easy workaround for Kodak's problem.



I use Easy Share to download photos - that was included with my camera. It worked good with  Windows XP, but it hogs memory for some reason in Windows 7, often  crashing. What was the workaround you mentioned?


----------



## Don M. (Aug 12, 2018)

debodun said:


> I use Easy Share to download photos - that was included with my camera. It worked good with  Windows XP, but it hogs memory for some reason in Windows 7, often  crashing. What was the workaround you mentioned?



It appears that Kodak is one step away from Bankruptcy, and they quit supporting EasyShare several months ago.  The workaround I found on the Internet is for W10...don't know if it will work for W7.  Here's the link.....

https://www.dummies.com/computers/operating-systems/windows-10/how-to-import-photos-with-windows-10/


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks, Don. If I am forced to get W10, that might come in handy.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2018)

Wasn't too bad today, only about an hour of agonizing over when and if the updates will install and what they will do afterwards. My only concern now is that for the last several months, after the patches install, my NET Optimization runs for about a week.


----------

